#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-10-22
<wangerin> Davs
<sbc> hejsa
<wangerin> Sikke et fremmøde ;-)
<sbc> ja, det må man sige :)
<sbc> jeg er helt smadret i hovedet, så det ville ikke passe mig dårligt hvis vi fandt et andet tidspunkt, eller hvis jeg kan slippe for at være ordstyrer...
<sbc> wangerin: men lige nu er vi vist kun dig og mig?
<wangerin> det kunne det godt se ud til. Folk har nok tidspunktet i deres egne kalendre, i stedet for at trække direkte på den officielle google-kalender :-/
<sbc> wangerin: meget sandsynligt
<wangerin> Np vi kan jeg se om der dukker nen op lidt, men jeg tvivler lidt
<wangerin> sbc: Er det ikke ved at være tiden til officielt at erklære mødet for udsat? ;-)
<sbc> wangerin: lad os gøre det. Tak for i aften :)
<wangerin> Men du havde at det let job som ordstyrer ;-)
<wangerin> ILM
<sbc> :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-10-28
* card.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Næste møde: mandag d. 22. oktober kl. 20.00 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pixiarvai> hvornår er næste møde sat til?
<sbc> pixiarvai: Det er det ikke. Mødet i mandags blev ikke til noget da vi kun var to der mødte op.
<pixiarvai> sbc, ok, den tager vi lige i forum
<pixiarvai> og tak
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-10-25
<Blfriis> Er det i aften der er møde
<wangerin> Ja ifølge google-kalenderen er den næsten nu ;-)
<Blfriis> ja det mente jeg nok, jeg kom bare helt i tvivl
<Momsemor> Godaften...
<wangerin> 'aften
<Blfriis> Godaften, jeg skal lige hente kaffen så er jeg klar
<Momsemor> Det har jeg gjort, så jeg er klar ;-)
<wangerin> HÃ¥ber det er i orden at jeg tager aftensmaden i stedet for kaffen ;-)
<Momsemor> SÃ¥ pyt da, bare du ikke spilder i tastaturet ;-)
<Blfriis> helt i orden
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Momsemor> Hejsa :-)
<Blfriis> Hejsa
<Momsemor> Mon vi har en dagsorden?
<Zilvador> Jeg tror desværre ikke, at der rigtig er nogen, der tager ansvar for disse møder længere :(
<Zilvador> Så vi kan måske i stedet spørge, om nogen har noget, de vil snakke om?
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Hvordan går møderne i Aarhus?
<Zilvador> Og Randers og Riisskov :)
<wangerin> har lidt ;-)
<Zilvador> Super. Sig gerne frem, Henning
<wangerin> Mere en forespørgsel. OM der er nogen som kunne tænke sig at lave et arrangement til mæste Linux Presentation Day som er først i maj 2017
<wangerin> Vi er med i Ullerup, men det kunne da være sjovt at få flere med andre steder i landet.
<Zilvador> Fedt at I er med igen :)
<Zilvador> Jeg har desværre ikke energi til at stå alene med noget i København. Måske Aarhus og Randers?
<wangerin> Vi er med på kortet med vores normale installfest her den 12. november. Hvade ikke lige overskud til at deltage i sidste weekend som var den offecielle dato for 2016.2
<Zilvador> Du gør uanset hvad også et godt stykke arbejde
<Momsemor> Et forsigtigt spørgsmål: Hvad er Linux Presentation Day?
<wangerin> http://www.linux-presentation-day.org/ og http://www.linux-presentation-day.dk/
<wangerin> Det er et forsøg på at skabe lidt mere opmærksomhed på linux
<wangerin> Mange steder er det en normal installfest eller noget udstilling. I bund og grund for at skabe noget opmærksomhed.
<Momsemor> Det skal vi da vist have kigget på, hvad mener du Brian?
<Blfriis> Hvilken dato skal det falde på, vi har jo lokalet hver anden torsdag i randers
<wangerin> I forårest var der ca 160 arrangementer i 13 lande i europa, og vist noget ligenede her i efteråret
<Blfriis> ja jeg var ikke klar over det
<Momsemor> Heller ikke jeg, hold op, hvor bliver vi kloge herinde ;-)
<Zilvador> Det har vist været oppe at vende på mødet et par gange :). Men det kan være, at I ikke har været med.
<wangerin> De har tidligere haft fælles dato, men det har de lagt på hylden, så der er frit slag omkring 1.maj og 1. november - ja der er to udgaver pr år.
<Blfriis> ja og så er der endda kun gået 12 min :D
<Blfriis> Momsemor, det må vi lige se om ikke vi kan hoppe med på
<Momsemor> Helt sikkert
<wangerin> Det ville være fedt. Vi vil under alle omstændigheder holde vores normale installfest. Om vi laver noget ekstra en eller to weekender før kan jeg ikke sig.
<Zilvador> Det ville være fedt at få endnu et sted i Danmark med på listen :)
<Zilvador> Hvordan går det ellers i jeres område, Momsemor og Blfriis?
<Momsemor> Aarhus ved jeg ikke noget om, men undervisningen i Risskov stoppede til sommerferien
<Blfriis> Her i Randers går det fint, der er ikke altid lige mange med, men der kommer af og til nye ansigter
<Zilvador> Godt at høre. Jannie, genoptages undervisningen senere?
<Momsemor> Det var hele tiden meningen, at jeg kun skulle køre det 1 år og så skulle de selv overtage. Det blev så til 1½ år :-)
<Zilvador> Det ville være fint at have Kjeld med her for at fortælle om Aarhus-møderne
<Zilvador> Aha...ja, så har du da også gjort dit :). Men der var ingen til at tage over?
<Blfriis> Der er også et par stykker der har spurgt efter noget i ålborg, så hvis i andre kender nogen der var interesseret i at starte noget op der, ville det være fint
<Momsemor> Ja, der er et par stykker derude....
<Zilvador> Jeg var jo selv i Aalborg ind til for nogle år siden, men jeg kender desværre ingen, der lige umiddelbart kunne starte noget
<Blfriis> nej ok ;)
<Zilvador> Jeg kender kun nogle passive medlemmer deroppe, så at sige
<Zilvador> Er der flere, der har noget, de vil sige, før vi hæver mødet?
<wangerin> Det skulle da lige være en aktivitetsrapport herfra ;-)
<Zilvador> Det ville være super :)
<Momsemor> Næste møde tirsdag d. 29. november
<Momsemor> Forhåbentlig med dagsorden ;-)
<wangerin> Vi er de sædvanlige 4-6 soldater som dukker regelmæssigt op. Til vore installparties har vi som regel 10-15 gæster, så vi har nok at se til
<wangerin> Selv uden det store PR, kommer der nye besøgende, så vi må have gjort noget rigtigt de seneste par år ;-)
<Momsemor> Det tror vi på :-)
<Blfriis> super
<Zilvador> Det giver også en bonus at være stabil og regelmæssig :)
<Zilvador> I havde på et tidspunkt reklamer i radioen eller en lokalavis, havde I ikke?
<wangerin> Derudover er vi involveret i et lille udviklingsprojekt, hvor et af vores medlemmer skal sende ca 60 computerer til nogle skoler i Tanzania. Vi rydder maskinerne og lægger Lubuntu på dem og pre-configurerer dem via vores boot-server.
<wangerin> Jo Radio har vi haft et par gange, og lokal- og regionalaviser hver måned.
<Momsemor> Så godt... Der var noget ligesådan i Aarhus engang... Ved ikke, om det eksisterer endnu?
<Zilvador> Spændende. Hvem står for Tanzania-projektet?
<wangerin> + der bliver ca 75 plakater op hver måned
<Zilvador> Finansierer I det selv?
<wangerin> TZ er et privat projekt. Anders har arbedjet dernede i mange år, og han har gode forbindelser både dernede og i kommunen her.
<Zilvador> Fedt :)
<wangerin> Maskinerne er donerede, og transporten + evt nogle manglende stumper skal danida betale. Jeg har været ved at automatisere rensning og installation af maskinerne, så de er klar til at få strøm når de ankommer dernede.
<Zilvador> Det virker da som en god sag. Og fedt at I kan få det til at køre.
<Zilvador> Hvornår transporteres de derned?
<wangerin> + fået automatiseret dokumentation, så vi kan godgøre overfor donor at der er blevet renset, installeret, og hvor de er havnet i TZ. Planen er at de skal pakkes i sæt af ca 10 maskiner på separate paller, som læsses i en container til forår.
<Zilvador> Meget spændende projekt. Held og lykke med det :). Giv gerne flere opdateringer undervejs
<wangerin> Der er iøvrigt et kort over alle LPD-arrangementer her: https://lpd.fkn-systems.de/osm_lpd/
<Zilvador> Hehe...I ser ud som en del af Tyskland på kortet
<wangerin> Jeg burde nok skrive lidt om det på alslug.dk - som iøvrigt er kommet til nyt liv ;-)
<Zilvador> Nyt liv?
<wangerin> Det er Tyskland som er udgangspunktet. Til dels sammen med linuxday i italien ;-)
<wangerin> Ja Den gamle site var ommkring 10 år gammel og ikke opdateret med andet end kalenderen
<Zilvador> Super. Det kan være, at det også giver lidt opmærksomhed :)
<Momsemor> Den ser fin ud :-)
<Zilvador> Men det kan være, at vi skal afslutte mødet, hvis der ikke er mere på programmet.
<Zilvador> Jep. Fin side :)
<wangerin> NU skal jeg bare ha medlemskartoteket til at virke ;-) Men det er tæt på
<Blfriis> Det ser godt ud, jeg har ikke mere herfra
<Momsemor> Hvordan var det med 16.04 skiver, dem fik vi ingen af, vel?
<Zilvador> Momsemor, desværre nej, da vi ikke er en officiel forening længere.
<Zilvador> En Loco altså
<Momsemor> Øv, intet mere herfra....
<wangerin> Hvorfor er vi ikke det mere?
<wangerin> ja jeg har vist ikke fulgt så meget med på det sidste ;-)
<Zilvador> Fordi det krævede en del indsats at gå igennem godkendelsesproceduren igen og der var ingen, der mente, at vi havde andet godt ud af det end DVD'erne...som de alligevel vist ikke udsender længere, hvis jeg husker rigtigt.
<Blfriis> Vil det sige at ubuntu DK ikke er en forening
<Zilvador> Jo, sidste opdatering var, at Canonical ikke bruger DVD'er længere, men USB-diske
<Zilvador> Og dem sender de kun 25 af til hver LoCo
<wangerin> Ok. Så er det jo lige fedt ;-) - vi kunne nu heller ikke bruge dem hernede alligevel, da vi primært bruger lubuntu og ubuntu-mate, og gør det fra vores netboot-server ;-)
<Zilvador> Blfriis, jo vi er :). Men Canonical ser os som en uofficiel forening, da vi ikke opretholder det nødvendige aktivitetsniveau.
<Blfriis> nå ok, grunden til at jeg spurgte, var at jeg jo gik rundt og fortalte, at ubuntu DK er en forening.. Det kan få lidt indflydelse på vores lokale nemlig
<Blfriis> besparelser i boligforeningen osv
<Zilvador> Naturligvis. Vi er stadig en forening. Vi har dog ikke CVR-nummer og den slags, men stadig en mindre forening :)
<Blfriis> ja ok ;)
<wangerin> Evt skulle foreningen oprettes i cvr. Det er en formalitet som skal opdateres hver 3. år. 
<Momsemor> En non-profit almennyttig forening...
<Momsemor> der styres af en bestyrelse
<Zilvador> Det kunne være, ja. Men man skal jo gerne lægge indsatsen der, hvor det skaber værdi :)
<Blfriis> ja det må vi holde på momsemor
<Zilvador> Jeg vil smutte for i aften. Jeg bliver hidkaldt til anden side. Tak for mødet og god aften til jer alle.
<wangerin> Med cvr-nummeret kan kontoen separeres fra personen. Det har ikke det store at sige i dagligdagen, men hvis der sker ejerene noget, gør det tingene meget lettere.
<Momsemor> Også godaften til dig, Zilvador
<wangerin> Og fx lokaler er nemmere at få når kommunerne kan finde data i cvr
<Blfriis> god aften til dig også Zilvador
<wangerin> Vi skrives ved.
<Momsemor> Jeg hopper også fra... Vi snakkes :-)
<wangerin> Og I er selvfølgelig velkomne til at kontakte mig vedr LPD ;-)
<Blfriis> jeg ved bare at der kommer et møde på et tidspunkt, og så er det jo rart at vide
<wangerin> mail står på alslug.dk
<Blfriis> ja hej hej
<wangerin> cu
